
Ask HN: Is there anything new on e-commerce besides catalogue/cart shopping? - mromanuk
During the quarantine I find myself, buying local (in Buenos Aires) from my regular local shops using whatsapp to send them lists of items. And I’m realizing that is a much simpler and pleasant experience that the “traditional” cart and catalogue online experience. Please share your own experience
======
3xblah
I have thought about this for decades. Using web-based HTML forms for
transmitting information, whether e-commerce or otherwise, is often overkill.
There should be a standardised format for consumers to send basic plain text
information such as name, address, etc. over the internet. In many cases using
a website to submit such basic information, where every website potentially
collects information differently, creates more work for everyone. It is mind-
biggling to think of how many people have struggled with brittle web forms and
how much time and energy they have wasted. It is sad to think that probably
very few of them have ever thought "There must be a better way."

------
mkbkn
In India too, a lot of stay-at-home ladies are increasing selling homemade
products via Whatsapp. Plain, simple and fast.

